# Credits?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

I have 364.79 credits...but I have no idea what those mean lol. How did I get them? How do I use them? I have absolutely no idea what they mean but I know I have more then my BF lol

Anyway, what are they?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Give the search function a try!
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/news-updates-suggestions/8496-what-credits.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Ahhhh.....thank you!!!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

no problem


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Oops i just ran a gaper over in my 4x4 dude sorry, "reverses, forwards,then reverses again and drives off".


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Patrollerer said:


> Oops i just ran a gaper over in my 4x4 dude sorry, "reverses, forwards,then reverses again and drives off".


......wtf?


----------

